# CAO Flavours Caramelo Joe Cigar Review - not quite



## joncaputo (Sep 29, 2008)

I tried one of these yesterday and couldn't finish it.It was hard to keep lit.Also CAO seems to use oils to flavor these cigars. Stick with Drew Es...

Read the full review here: CAO Flavours Caramelo Joe Cigar Review - not quite


----------

